# Where is the Mañana???



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

We have finally arrived. On the evening of the 9th of this month me, my wife, 2 dogs and a cat arrived at our villa in Valencia
I have to say everything has gone swimmingly. We arrived about 2200hrs after a non stressful drive from Santander. Even the crossing through the bay of biscay was good to us!
The Spanish people have been so helpful. We have managed, with the help of a smattering of Spanish, google translator and a willingness to make a fool of ourselves, to sign on the padron, we then had to return because we hadn’t asked for a certificate.
We then had to go and pay our community tax for the first time. Once again Spanish spoken in broad Yorkshire and the help of the lovely fellow working in the Ayuntimento who had a smattering of English won the day.
I even managed to get across that I would like a Tarjeta for the eco park and was supplied with a certificate to take along for the fellow at the eco park to issue me a card!
We have started our residency with the help of a local who speaks English however having looked at matriculation for my bike I guess I will be leaving that to a gestor.

Last week we went to buy a new fridge and asked for it to be delivered, expecting them to say ‘ in a few days’ I was asked if I would like it delivered tomorrow!

But wait!! On Thursday my wife and I went to see a company with regards a pellet boiler central heating system. After explaining the different boilers and showing us how they worked I asked if we could book an appointment for a survey. The chap asked if we were going home now. I replied in the affirmative and he said he would follow us home and do the survey. Which he did.
So far we have only had positive experiences, having said that the only issue we have at the moment is the internet. For the life of me I have not been able to get wired up to the net yet.
I have been In to a couple of shops but they need residencia. I have tried calling a couple but am unable to get through from my UK phone.
Hey ho! Onwards and upwards. With all this sunshine who can get upset??


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Congratulations! But eek eeek.and treble eeek resedencia for internet? I was hoping to continue working for my UK company when we arrive in Catalonia start June....thats an unexpected curve ball.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Monkey104 said:


> We have finally arrived. On the evening of the 9th of this month me, my wife, 2 dogs and a cat arrived at our villa in Valencia
> I have to say everything has gone swimmingly. We arrived about 2200hrs after a non stressful drive from Santander. Even the crossing through the bay of biscay was good to us!
> The Spanish people have been so helpful. We have managed, with the help of a smattering of Spanish, google translator and a willingness to make a fool of ourselves, to sign on the pardon, we then had to return because we hadn’t asked for a certificate.
> We then had to go and pay our community tax for the first time. Once again Spanish spoken in broad Yorkshire and the help of the lovely fellow working in the Ayuntimento who had a smattering of English won the day.
> ...


 Glad you're having a good time and that everything is working out. Sometimes you can get a bit worn out as _*everything*_ is new.
As far as I know for things concerning telecommunications you'll need to get signed on the EU citizens register, so the sooner you do it the better. Look at the first post in the FAQ's sticky to find out what you need to do.
PS Padrón, not pardon


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andyviola said:


> Congratulations! But eek eeek.and treble eeek resedencia for internet? I was hoping to continue working for my UK company when we arrive in Catalonia start June....thats an unexpected curve ball.


I don't understand. What's the relationship between working for a UK company and being a resident in Spain? If you live in Spain you're resident in Spain and you'll need at the very least to sign on the EU residents register or if Brexit happens you'll need to do some other kind of official paperwork to be able to stay here legally


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Monkey104 said:


> Last week we went to buy a new fridge and asked for it to be delivered, expecting them to say ‘ in a few days’ I was asked if I would like it delivered tomorrow!


You will get used to that! During the wettest winter we've experienced in Spain, on the morning of 26th December we went to a local electrodomesticos shop to buy a tumble dryer. Would you like it delivered this morning or this afternoon, said the man in the shop.

Glad everything is going so well for you. Sometimes I have been asked for my "residencia" for something when in fact all they need is my NIE, have you tried asking the internet suppliers if your NIE would suffice (presuming you have one)? It must be possible to have internet supplied if you are non resident, because three sets of friends of ours who are holiday home owners (and definitely not registered as residents) have it, installed by a local company (but not in your area, of course).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> You will get used to that! During the wettest winter we've experienced in Spain, on the morning of 26th December we went to a local electrodomesticos shop to buy a tumble dryer. Would you like it delivered this morning or this afternoon, said the man in the shop.
> 
> Glad everything is going so well for you. Sometimes I have been asked for my "residencia" for something when in fact all they need is my NIE, have you tried asking the internet suppliers if your NIE would suffice (presuming you have one)? It must be possible to have internet supplied if you are non resident, because three sets of friends of ours who are holiday home owners (and definitely not registered as residents) have it, installed by a local company (but not in your area, of course).


Ah yes, you could be right Lynn, although I did have to take my certificate with me when I got a mobile. This was many years ago now though, the year after the Madrid bombibgs


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ah yes, you could be right Lynn, although I did have to take my certificate with me when I got a mobile. This was many years ago now though, the year after the Madrid bombibgs


I agree when you get a Spanish mobile (or SIM) you have to supply ID details (passport, NIE, etc) but I'm not sure it has to be a "residencia". I know that last year some Canadian relatives of one of the couples I referred to earlier (who often come over for a couple of months in the winter) were able to buy a Spanish SIM and they are definitely not residents.

This seems to confirm that having resident status is not a requirement for registering a mobile phone/SIM.

https://prepaid-data-sim-card.fandom.com/wiki/Spain


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad you're having a good time and that everything is working out. Sometimes you can get a bit worn out as _*everything*_ is new.
> As far as I know for things concerning telecommunications you'll need to get signed on the EU citizens register, so the sooner you do it the better. Look at the first post in the FAQ's sticky to find out what you need to do.
> PS Padrón, not pardon


Lol, damn you autocorrect! Twice I changed that.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I agree when you get a Spanish mobile (or SIM) you have to supply ID details (passport, NIE, etc) but I'm not sure it has to be a "residencia". I know that last year some Canadian relatives of one of the couples I referred to earlier (who often come over for a couple of months in the winter) were able to buy a Spanish SIM and they are definitely not residents.
> 
> This seems to confirm that having resident status is not a requirement for registering a mobile phone/SIM.
> 
> https://prepaid-data-sim-card.fandom.com/wiki/Spain


Yes, you are right Lynn. Sorry if I have confused things!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes, you could be right Lynn, although I did have to take my certificate with me when I got a mobile. This was many years ago now though, the year after the Madrid bombibgs
> ...


Same with landline internet? Don't need resedencia?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

In many villages the local telco/computer shop have set up a local internet service using line of sight microwave dishes at a fraction of the price of the main players with faster speed in many cases.
If you live in such a village ask around or look at other property's to see if they have a small dish fitted high up.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

I thought that most Brits moving to Spain and being continually being told "mañana" wondered what all the hurry was about.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Nomoss said:


> I thought that most Brits moving to Spain and being continually being told "mañana" wondered what all the hurry was about.


Yes,I’m always impressed by how quickly spanish stores,staff,and other workers respond to whatever needs doing.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

andyviola said:


> Same with landline internet? Don't need resedencia?


The non-residents I know with internet installed don't have landlines (their supplier is the same as ours, a local cable TV company who also supplies fibra broadband for which we don't need a landline, they provide a phone service with landline number as well if required). I would have thought that proof that you are the owner of the property or, if renting, have the landlord's permission for internet to be installed would be more relevant than residencia.


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

I obtained my broadband from Masmovil. I only needed my NIE. They appear to have numerous shops in Valencia. Service to date has been very good including free upgrade from ADSL to Fibra (50Gbps). I pay about €33 per month for fibre internet and landline phone with free calls in Spain and much cheaper calls to the UK than it would be from UK to Spain.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Contact SVINT, they are a local Valencia company. Internet via line of sight dish.
English speaking and very good service. They only needed the NIE for me.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi Lynn yes i will bea home owner from early june and yippee company just authorized me to work from home so i hope home ownership with NIE is sufficient to get internet


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

andyviola said:


> Hi Lynn yes i will bea home owner from early june and yippee company just authorized me to work from home so i hope home ownership with NIE is sufficient to get internet


Well, going by what the last two posters (tmarshall57 and Relyat) have said it looks promising.


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Relyat said:


> Contact SVINT, they are a local Valencia company. Internet via line of sight dish.
> English speaking and very good service. They only needed the NIE for me.


Just had Svint around today. They were very quick, very professional and made no mess.
They were supposed to be coming this morning but it absolutely pelted it down, they phoned to say ( understandably ) that they couldn’t climb the roof in this rain.they phoned an hour later asking if they could come round now the rain had stopped!

No Manana.


----------

